# Working in Italy



## BellaItalia088 (Sep 3, 2015)

Buongiorno  

I am an American citizen, married to an Italian citizen. We were married over 5 years ago, (I am currently collecting documents for my citizenship). We currently live in the US, but would like to return home to Italy. If we move back, would I still need to get a visa and a work permit until I get my citizenship? I have applied for several jobs in Italy, but most require that I currently have a permesso di soggiorno. Can anyone give me any advice on this? I have tried contacting the Italian embassy in NYC, but unfortunately I have still heard no response. 

Thank you!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Once in Italy you will immediately apply for a "Permesso di soggiorno per motivi familiari" - permission to stay for family reasons. You will need a copy of your marriage certificate; if your wife has not previously registered her marriage in Italy she will need to get that done first.

If I recall correctly, once you have filed your application and have your receipt in hand, you will immediately be permitted to work and so on.


----------



## BellaItalia088 (Sep 3, 2015)

We were married in Italy 5 years ago. We lived there for 2 years before we married and moved to the US. Will we need to already have a permanent address or would it be sufficient to provide the address of an Italian relative that we may be staying with for a little while?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe a (any) permesso requires a permanent address, either a property owned by you/your wife or a registered rental contract.

But, I am not certain.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, staying with family is OK. Two things have to be true, though: (1) the family member must be willing to attest to the truth that you're living there (in writing and/or verbally); (2) the living arrangement isn't patently unsafe. For example, if there are already 12 people living in 30 square meters, and you're going to be numbers 13 and 14, that probably wouldn't work. On the other hand, if there's a spare bedroom (with heat, a stable roof, a stable floor, stable walls, etc.), and you're going to occupy it, that'd work.

You can skip the visa, by the way, assuming you have not had your Schengen visa waiver privileges revoked.


----------

